# Who uses Layered key switching



## jaketanner (Apr 17, 2017)

In my quest for a MIDI controller, I am faced with choosing between having zones or not...How many of you use and can't live without zones for triggering different samples when playing orchestral strings? 

I'll be using sample tank 3 and Kontakt Ultimate 11 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> Well I use kontrol s88, and I can make as many profiles as I want as far as I know.. in my case sone instruments(like strings) I use different channels per articulation...
> 
> I can create keyzones and change their midi trans channel, transpose, ect(lights yay).
> 
> ...



So how many zones can be had with the S series? It's a bit pricey, but just curious.


----------



## tack (Apr 29, 2017)

The Komplete Kontrol has a limit of 16 zones.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2017)

I think that is a bit more than I am willing to do midi wise...lol. My main focus was keyswitching through zones...even a split keyboard would suffice...

I was wondering how many people actually find the need for it when scoring, or is it a luxury and it can all be done in Kontakt.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2017)

tack said:


> The Komplete Kontrol has a limit of 16 zones.



Wow..that's awesome.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 30, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> Do with an 88 key keyboard you can split it into 5 notes per channel? LOL
> 
> I guess there has to be a limit (I guess I won't bumblebee stripe my keyboard)
> 
> I find it useful tbh... when I try a new percussion library, or multiple patches, I can drag them all in, then ran through on my keyboard to test them



My ideal keyboard would have been the SL88 Studio, it has 4 zones that are 100% independent of each other...fully assignable velocity curves and everything, down to a single note if needed...like having 4 keybeds...lol. But then I would need a separate slider and pads controller for other things...but since space is limited, and it's on back order...I think I am going to go with some 49 key controller for now (Perhaps the A500 pro)...I've been accused of playing too many piano ballads..lol. so this will prevent that from happening...lol


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 30, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> Honestly, this is the best keybed I've felt... tried a few controllers and sent them back... even the keylab88 and Numa piano...
> 
> You can do all those things iirc with this keyboard. Not 100% sure on velocity curve per zone but I'm pretty sure... I'll check tonight



I know the NI controllers are top quality, I've used the 49 key version at a studio...just also a bit out of budget at the moment..it's twice the price as the SL88. I would be curious to know about velocity per zone though...but only if you have the time. Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 30, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> It'll only take 2 seconds... anyone with the controller editor software can tell you...
> 
> I care about the sensitivity FEELING right, for piano parts... and it's pretty damn natural to me



Feel is important to me as well...aside from all else though, I just don't have the space for an 88 key controller of any kind, but I might think about the smaller siblings.


----------



## tack (Apr 30, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> I care about the sensitivity FEELING right, for piano parts... and it's pretty damn natural to me


What feels natural is probably pretty relative. I like the S88 as a middle ground controller: I can noodle about on a piano patch and not feel like I've got cerebral palsy, but meanwhile I can reasonably perform lines with other instruments. The weight of the S88's keys are fairly hefty, which I somewhat like in most cases, but I definitely find percussion harder to control than a semi-weighted controller. Always compromises to be made.

But if you're someone who's spent a fair bit of a time with an acoustic piano, I don't think you'd consider the S88 to feel natural. The key weights aren't graded, the overall response is a bit spongy and sluggish, and it just doesn't respond like an acoustic piano. For example, I can't play trills to save my life on the S88, which is more to do with the key feel than its lack of triple sensor. (Granted, trills were never my strong suit, but I manage to do much better on an acoustic piano.)

I like my S88 overall as a MIDI controller, but as a _piano_ I wouldn't say it feels natural at all.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Apr 30, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> that goes over the capabilities of the controller and the software.
> 
> and I go through it's strengths(for what you want to do) and it's negatives(for what you want to do)


Great video man, but sadly I cannot see what is going on behind your camera overlay


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 30, 2017)

The NI is definitely a great keyboard and the software as well...but $600 for a 49 key model is way beyond budget, not to mention not 100% exactly what I am looking for. The video is informative and much appreciated, but I may need to forego NI at the moment...I am not a Kontakt power user...then it would make more sense to go NI...perhaps down the road.


----------

